# Choke problem?



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi all! I'm new here but quickly have a question! I have a new MTD 600 series snow blower. 208 cc It runs way to rich and rough! Is there anyway to adjust the choke? I'm a 2 hour drive away from the place I bought it and don't really want to return if there is an easy adjustment! Thanks in advance. Smokes and smells of gas. Never reaches more than about 500-600 rpm


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the choke knob/button does nothing ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a pretty basic setup, nothing to adjust. Either you can feel it clicking through 3-4-5 positions or not.
I can only guess that somehow it's not connected and it's "ON" all the time.


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Choke knob does work. When I close the choke it get worse and dies. Floods out! I have speed control on full. If I slow it down it dies as well!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you are sure the choke is fully open and the blower still runs like carp.......save yourself some aggravation and take it back. jmo


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of but didn't want to overlook an easy fix! I should have started it there but had no gas. Thanks


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

Before taking it back in, at least check the air filter for any clogs or incorrect installation.


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok I will. Does cover snap off? Or bolted on. Don't want to damage it if it has to go back! Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

no air filter on a ( most) snowblower, but be cautious about taking stuff apart, as it could void any warrantee. ( adding fuel could void warrantee....which makes no sense to me)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Being an MTD it doesn't have an air cleaner. I don't know of any OEM that installs a filter unless the machine has been re-powered. If you look to the left of the choke knob on the rounded corner you'll see two acorn nuts. Those hold the plastic cover to the carb and the carb to the engine. It's like my Troy (also MTD) and it's a pain to get that cover off.
I've been in there three times trying to cure my surging problem, don't ask !! You need to pull the chute, the starter button and the square cover on top, to the left of the muffler. If you look close you'll see the panel that has the choke and throttle controls covers the whole back end over the recoil and wraps around on both sides.
If it's under warranty best to let them tackle it as you likely have a carb float issue. Since they aren't adjustable, someone will likely need to remove and dissemble the carb to cure your running rich issue, sorry 

When I say "pain" to get to it's just that it's a lot more trouble than a regular Tecumseh and IMHO it seems more trouble than it needs to be.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm a bit confused as you responded to me in another similar thread:

"Yes slowly opening choke when it is warm and choke fully open it runs rough smokes and smells of gas just as if choke was half closed. If I slow down speed it dies completely. Any help would be great. Thanks "

When you say open you mean the choke plate as vertical and closed as fully blocking or almost carb opening?

It sounds like you have it backwards in your description.


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Choke is completely off but acts as if was half blocked. Choke is in run position. Horizontal!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah - I hate the new ones with the wrap around plastic housing - crap design IMHO. I agree if you can't solve it easily take it back and let them deal with it. Should have never been an issue to start with..... to bad it's such a hastle for you. Try it out in the lot if you can next time I guess. (shouldn't have to though....)


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok guys, First off thank you all. After waiting for day light I removed the 2 nut for the plastic housing and removed metal top guard (5 bolts). When I started it away it went? So I reassemble and same problem?
So I started process with it running as soon as I backed off the 2 nuts on the plastic cover, away it went! Obviously the plastic cover is blocking air flow. I will run with nuts off a few times and if it continues to work I will put spacers behind it in the spring! 

Again Thank you for the help. The photos were especially helpful so I knew what was where exactly
Mike


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Those two nuts on mine are what hold the carb to the engine. It's like a sandwich with the engine, gasket, carb, plastic and then the nuts.

With the plastic off is there something on yours holding the carb tight to the engine ??


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Correct they hold the carb. Plastic is stil on I just backed off the nuts. So the plastic won't bottom out on the air intake


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

It appears to me the studs come from the carb. The piece attached to the plastic appears to just be the air intake! Am I wrong?


----------



## Mikeurock7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyway just spent 40 min blowing snow that was 80 percent water and all seems well! Thanks again everyone


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yours might be a bit different than mine since mine is older. They might have changed the mounting some.

Glad it's working for you, that's what matters most. :wavetowel2:


----------

